# A Little Glue Makes an Owl "as Good as New"



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Injured owl gets new feathers.

http://videos.kansascity.com/vmix_hosted_apps/p/media?id=1513696


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's amazing but it feels like parts of the story 
are missing.
Tressa, the doctor spoke of chemical burns, do you know if the Owl will be able to grow new feathers of it's own? He didn't say how long the glued in feathers would stay on.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's amazing what a simple and innovative idea can accomplish. I, too, wonder about the feathers staying glued.....when they fall out what happens to the owl when he can't fly?  I'm sure they thought of this (I hope so lol). Thanks for sharing the story, Treesa.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great story and great rehab job! Here's a link to the print version of the story: http://www.kansascity.com/105/story/286119.html

Terry


----------

